# Toybox Atomic Pack for Reaktor



## rhizomusicosmos (Nov 30, 2022)

New from Toybox Audio. The heart of the pack is the Atomic additive/FM oscillator that can resynthesise wavetable sounds or audio input.









Atomic Pack


A revolutionary new modular synthesis playground A collection of 50 ground breaking and innovative new modular blocks, sophisticated and versatile enough to create any sound you could imagine. The pack is based on two powerful new oscillators, the Atomic Oscillator is an additive FM oscillator...




www.toyboxaudio.com


----------



## muratkayi (Dec 1, 2022)

I would guess that the atomic oscillator itself is worth the introductory price - awesome!


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Dec 1, 2022)

Overview video now on YT.


----------

